# spraying Acrolon 100



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

What's up guys. I'm spraying some elevator doors. I'm using a Titan 115 capspray with the maxim two Gun. I think I'll start cutting at 10%. I heard the stuff gets pretty runny so was planning on using the size tip and nozzle 3.Nozzle. do any of you guys have experience With this product.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have sprayed and rolled the clear acrolon 100 before, both ways produced good results. it works well thinned 10 - 15% with both applications. I sprayed a few hundred gallons on a bridge thinned 10% with an airless sprayer w/ 5:15 spray tip. I found with the clear coat, if you build it just until it begins to become fully covered and turns a slight milky white, you have applied enough wet mils and its time to move on before it begins to run. 
CA Painter has applied this product too and he is the one that gave me advice as well.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

I was planning on spraying a really thin tack coat. Wait a few minutes for the flash off. And spray a nice slow 50/50 pass. I wonder how it's going to do in the tip with such a short pot life. I'm sure the airless it wouldn't be much of a problem but With the hot air I'm a little concerned.


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if a tack coat is needed with this product or how it will react to one, never tried it. some water based products do not work well with a tack coat, as it will re-wet the tack coat and cause it to pull and run in all sorts of weird ways. 
if you are doing small areas and if you are allowed to mix partial kits, you could use the 4:1 measurements on a mixing cup and mix smaller amounts with less waste and pot life issues. just be sure that you know how to use the markings on the cup before proceeding. 4:1 for two part kits is not the same as 4:1:1 for three part kits. ive seen people really make a mess by not understanding how to measure with ratios correctly.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

I was planning on using 4:1 and then 9:1 for cut.I was only gonna mix half pints at a time maybe. Maybe just a little more.


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

Currently I'm spraying file cabinets. I've done about 80 of them so far. I'm using sherchem, a xylene based product. The finish comes out great with a tack coat. In the pic the sides are not coated because they get put back into a recess.


----------

